# mozarts book



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

food this link on google from the /FM station WQXR take a few sec to load
http://www.bl.uk/turning-the-pages/?id=0d3ac4d1-793c-4021-b178-9c666c90f2bc&type=book


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ps one can zoom in and kinda read......but cant view the language. German?



COOL!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The book is fascinating, in his own hand!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

That's the closest I've been to reading the writing of a genius since the divorce decree I got from my first ex-wife's lawyer!


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

What an amazing thing!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I almost got dizzy looking at it. Hero worship syndrome, I guess.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ldiat said:


> food this link on google from the /FM station WQXR take a few sec to load
> http://www.bl.uk/turning-the-pages/?id=0d3ac4d1-793c-4021-b178-9c666c90f2bc&type=book


Thank you for posting this, triple like.


----------

